# routing 3/8" aluminum



## signguy64 (Aug 19, 2010)

What would be the best bit to use in order to rount 3/8' 5052 alloy aluminum in one pass?


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

It would be best to ask this question on CNCZone.com . Most hobbyist cnc routers can't profile that thick in one pass. More information would be needed.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums signguy. Glad to have you as a member of our community.


----------



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

signguy64 said:


> What would be the best bit to use in order to rount 3/8' 5052 alloy aluminum in one pass?


thats kind of thick for one pass!


----------



## Sbrush (Oct 15, 2010)

Just slow it down, as long as the cutting head on the bit is long enough, it shouldnt be a problem i've done it before


----------



## Sbrush (Oct 15, 2010)

I use a gerber AW 3/16'' bit with a 3/8'' cutting head


----------



## dipcodave (Apr 23, 2009)

I use a Belin 3300 series bit. One pass doesn't give me the finish I would like. Also, if you're trying for any fine detail, you're limited to a rather large bit,(3/8" or bigger) to accomplish this. Also, more passes allows you to speed up the machine for each pass. That's the trade off. I have used a 3/16" Belin upcut bit with 5 or 6 passes at 102" per minute, then a finish cut at about 40" per minute. The end result is a really nice finish with some good detail. 
Dave


----------

